# My MTD Lawn Tractor won't move



## Squashtowner

I had it parked in my father-in-law's garage for the winter. My wife dropped me off there about a week ago, and I drove it home (About 3/4 mile). It started first whirl, and worked perfectly. 

3-4 days later, I went to mow. I reattached the deck-belt, fired it up, working A-1.

When I put it in F, and selected a gear, and let out the clutch -- nothing. It would lurch a little when you depress the clutch, but that's it. I took the body off the chassis, and noticed the ORIGINAL (1994) belt. All cracked to hell. I figured if that was bad, the engine-to-variable speed belt would be the same age, so I replaced both. That wasn't a fun job. I had the variable speed off, and the center piece moves freely...then in the process of putting it back on, and attaching the tension spring that goes to the rear, I managed to punch myself in the mouth, and again in the forehead :dazed: when the pliers slipped.
 I got it back together, and it still wouldn't move. I got peeved, and that night, I gave up and drank some beer.

The next night, I checked everything, and everything is attached. Then it started raining so I stopped.

Today, I checked EVERYTHING. Everything seems in place, and what should move, does move freely. I removed the belt from the pulley at the transaxle, and spun the pulley, and the tractor creeped along, so the parts inside THERE are OK. I crawled under again, and noticed that the variable speed seems jammed up, and the gearshift only has resistance in gears 1 and 2. The rest are sloppy, and don't move the variable speed. I removed the rear belt, and moved the VS, and it went into place better, so I attached the belt, and as soon as I move the tractor by pushing or by rotating the rear pulley, the VS makes a snap, and is sloppy again.

Is this the sign of a failed VS assembly?

The tractor is a 1994 MTD, 12 HP, 38" Cut, 2005 Dodge Viper Red in color  Painted it myself. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Squashtowner

I should also point out that the two new drive belts...

1 is rubber (gates) and the other is covered with what looks like a canvas. Would two different belt materials screw up the variable speed unit's operation? I have the rubber one from the engine to the VS, and the canvas-ish one from the VS to the rear.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell

I know this is an old thread, but I have an old ('89 Wards by MTD) that is hard to get going after sitting a long time. The bracket for the idler in front of the transmission can get dry and will not swing over unless you put the speed selector in 6 and let out on the clutch quickly. This part is hard to reach to lubricate. When I first got the mower, I would have to replace the trans. short belt every season due to cracking and chunking. After changing to a power rated belt, I haven't had the problem in several years. Wards TMO 33905A mower. Also check vari-speed pulley/bearings.


----------



## Taelwind

This is what will happen to you right after you change the belts on riders with the variable speed pulley. What you have to do is put it in highest gear, 7th, 6th, etc depending upon the year, to get the belts to re-establish themselves in correct proportion to each other at the variable speed pulley. 

I've had that happen many times, most upsetting. Only to realize that not only was the indicator in neutral (cover plate was off) but I needed ALSO to put it in high gear before engaging, then after that, lower gears worked fine. I hope this small, but simple step helps. If that doesn't work, then you put the belts on backwards.


----------

